# Millipedes in sphagnum



## mickiem (Jul 28, 2016)

Are there any benefits or detriments to including moist sphagnum moss in a millipede set up?   I have some I use in terrariums; it is organic Angel moss.  Without thinking it could be a problem, I added some in with my Ivories.  The substrate is coconut fiber, leaf compost, rotted oak, etc..  This is in addition to that.  It is really good at holding moisture.  Does anyone have any experience using it or know of any problems?


----------



## truecreature (Jul 29, 2016)

I've kept long-fiber sphagnum in with my millipedes before, never had any issues

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jaredc (Jul 29, 2016)

I use a base of sphagnum for my millipede and isopod subs. Works well and retains moisture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 29, 2016)

It's slightly acidic too, which should help keep mold and and potentially mites down.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 30, 2016)

I used it in my first big pede tank, it didn't seem to make much of a difference vs a cocofiber/rotten wood/dead leaves mix, but if you're worried about retaining moisture it could be a good idea. 



pannaking22 said:


> It's slightly acidic too, which should help keep mold and and potentially mites down.


I'm not sure discouraging mold is necessarily a good thing for pedes? Some mold is necessary to break down their food, after all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mickiem (Jul 30, 2016)

Cavedweller said:


> I used it in my first big pede tank, it didn't seem to make much of a difference vs a cocofiber/rotten wood/dead leaves mix, but if you're worried about retaining moisture it could be a good idea.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure discouraging mold is necessarily a good thing for pedes? Some mold is necessary to break down their food, after all.


----------



## mickiem (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks, all.  I feel better about it now.  Just don't want to make a stupid mistake.  I was worried they would get tangled.    I need to quit being a mother hen and let them be millies.  Sphagnum stays.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cavedweller said:


> I used it in my first big pede tank, it didn't seem to make much of a difference vs a cocofiber/rotten wood/dead leaves mix, but if you're worried about retaining moisture it could be a good idea.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure discouraging mold is necessarily a good thing for pedes? Some mold is necessary to break down their food, after all.


Ah yeah, that's a very good point! I guess using some wouldn't be a bad thing, especially for moisture retention, but too much could be detrimental if that's the case.


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've used sphagnum moss in many of my millipede, tarantula, isopod and amphibian enclosures without problem and have not found it to discourage mold --  presence of decaying wood and leaf litter and moisture level determine mold levels -- usually only temporary and not a problem for millipedes and isopods although I spot remove white stuff -- perhaps unnecessary. Anyway, the few times that I've had an overabundance of mold (for me anyway, lol, the millipedes and isopods seemed fine) there was abundant sphagnum moss -- I think some even had mold growing on it!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

